# Helmet Visor strength



## Smurfjet (26 Nov 2006)

I just caught an episode of a show called JAG. A pilot in an F14 was doing air refueling from another fighter jet, and they hit turbulence. The drogue hit the canopy, and plexiglass went flying into the pilot's eyes. In true Hollywood fashion, the pilot had neither his visor nor his mask on. Which made me wonder if the visor could have protected him had it been lowered?


----------



## old man neri (26 Nov 2006)

Well, after googling some pilot shops for helmets and looking up the specs, it appears that helmets (at least the civilian ones I saw) use impact resitant polycarbonate lenses. Polycarbonate is the same stuff they make safety glasses out of. I would assume mil-spec visors to be just as strong if not stronger.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Nov 2006)

Our MILSPEC visors exceed ANSI Z89.1.  Flying regs mandate the visor(s) be down during flight.  Standard fitment for helo drivers is a clear visor and a neutral 85% grey visor.  Multi-band laser visors can be swapped with the dark visor, and also meet shatter-resistence specs.

G2G


----------



## bison33 (26 Nov 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Our MILSPEC visors exceed ANSI Z89.1.  Flying regs mandate the visor(s) be down during flight.  Standard fitment for helo drivers is a clear visor and a neutral 85% grey visor.  Multi-band laser visors can be swapped with the dark visor, and also meet shatter-resistence specs.
> 
> G2G



Always about the drivers :
Wonder why(on a griffin anyways) the crash axe is located behide the pilot, within easy reach of the FE? Sure, secondary use, to bust your way out........ but first.....love taps on the back of your brain buckets when you don't listen to us ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Nov 2006)

bison33 said:
			
		

> Always about the drivers :
> Wonder why(on a griffin anyways) the crash axe is located behide the pilot, within easy reach of the FE? Sure, secondary use, to bust your way out........ but first.....love taps on the back of your brain buckets when you don't listen to us ;D



Well, I was including you as part of the driving team B33, but if you want to and just be owner of the crash axe for the next couple of years before 091's disappear from the earth, well....so be it...  ;D

"2 full, finish from the back please to retain some semblance of job satisfaction."  >

G2G


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2006)

from what I have been told, mask must be worn during refueling.... 
but it doesn't make the story as dramatic.


----------



## bison33 (27 Nov 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Well, I was including you as part of the driving team B33, but if you want to and just be owner of the crash axe for the next couple of years before 091's disappear from the earth, well....so be it...  ;D
> 
> "2 full, finish from the back please to retain some semblance of job satisfaction."  >
> 
> G2G



ouch!!  ......if FE's had feelings, they'd be hurt


----------



## Loachman (27 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> from what I have been told, mask must be worn during refueling....
> but it doesn't make the story as dramatic.


My only experience with oxygen masks began with my Tutor course in 81-82 and ended with a single CF18 ride just before I left Germany in 89, but they were worn at all times in flight and only removed for barfing (not that I ever had that problem, but there are some that do). Whether one is above or below the level at which supplemental oxygen is required they provide essential facial protection during ejection, fire, or something coming through the windscreen plus the microphone is housed therein.

Hollywood actors don't like them because they obscure their gorgeous faces, and they can all talk over the jet noise without mikes and headphones anyway.


----------



## Garry (27 Nov 2006)

Duey translation services here: Yes.

(Sorry Duey  )

In the FWIW file: back when the Leopards were brand spanking new, I "acquired" a bunch of the visor kits from 403 Sqn. The drivers used the visors a lot, worked great. I KNOW many drivers saved noses from being busted, as they regularly rapped the visors of the hatch ring.

They'll take a heck of a wallop.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2006)

Garry said:
			
		

> Duey translation services here: Yes.
> 
> (Sorry Duey  )
> 
> ...



And they had "a way LCF" too!


----------



## Trinity (27 Nov 2006)

Garry said:
			
		

> back when the Leopards were brand spanking new,



GRAND DAD... is that you!?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2006)

Thought I had a better shot than this:


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> GRAND DAD... is that you!?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> GRAND DAD... is that you!?



 :rofl:


----------



## Garry (28 Nov 2006)

Holy smokes George, you're bringing back memories!

PS: Trinity, Mud- yer both grounded!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Nov 2006)

;D


----------

